
GM, Chrysler seek billions more, to cut more jobs - kqr2
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/090218/autos_bailout.html
======
jacquesm
Ford will ride this out, I'm not so sure about GM and Chrysler, they may be
beyond salvage.

The Chrysler/Fiat deal was quite telling, essentially a good chunk of Chrysler
changed ownership just for the right to sell Fiat under the Chrysler label.

Fiat is arguably the European car brand with the worst quality image, sure
their cars are small and economic but that's not all there is to a car brand.

The fact that Chrysler seems to value itself at '0' is quite an eye opener,
and if the news is any indication GM might find itself in Chinese hands after
all, with or without congressional approval simply because they will be debt
so much with their suppliers that they'd have to change ownership or shut
down.

Scary times to be in the auto industry or in any part supplying to or
dependent on the auto industry.

